# Insurance for Spanish residents temporarily returning to uk.



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

So we both took Spanish residency last year, as part of the process we had to exchange our UK driving licence for Spanish licence. Simple enough admin process , no test .
Wife flys home to look after poorly uncle but can't get on his uk car insurance despite having passed uk test 30(?) Years ago. Try arranging temporary car cover , difficult,  only a non practical quote over £300 for 1 month. Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## CliveW (Oct 8, 2021)

What was the reason for not adding you to the policy ? If you hold a UK passport you should not have a problem.  

Do not try to take out another policy on his car. If you change insurers the policy should be in his name (as the vehicle owner) with you named as additional drivers.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

No they said would not provide cover as no longer on a UK license.  We both still have UK passports. Thought it strange but we have had several brokers on the job and none have been able to provide an acceptable solution. My wife has a good record and it is a small old car. Don't want to mention the B word but can't help wondering ?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2021)

its all about choices. 
many chose to live and become residents in other countries . 
uk drivers have similar rules when abroad. 
perhaps you should have brought your spanish vehicle over and used that for awhile. 
the rules have been around for anyone to understand.


----------



## REC (Oct 8, 2021)

I know others from Portugal who have had the same problem. Unable to get added to UK policy. Don't know how it was solved if at all. Think they hired a car....don't mention the B word.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 8, 2021)

Have you not retained your UK licence ? If not a hire car may be the only option.


----------



## REC (Oct 8, 2021)

CliveW said:


> Have you not retained your UK licence ? If not a hire car may be the only option.


Think they have to exchange their UK for Spanish license see post #1!


----------



## CliveW (Oct 8, 2021)

REC said:


> Think they have to exchange their UK for Spanish license see post #1!


Sorry, missed that.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

vwalan said:


> its all about choices.
> many chose to live and become residents in other countries .
> uk drivers have similar rules when abroad.
> perhaps you should have brought your spanish vehicle over and used that for awhile.
> the rules have been around for anyone to understand.


Don't recall anyone saying our Spanish licences would not work in the UK. Worked in uk insurance business for 40 years up to 2016 and never a problem then. Could have taken Spanish van back and drove that but family member is not expected to last that long.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

CliveW said:


> Have you not retained your UK licence ? If not a hire car may be the only option.


We were told we had to swap uk licence for Spanish licence. Hire car is probably an option but its just so annoying


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

vwalan said:


> its all about choices.
> many chose to live and become residents in other countries .
> uk drivers have similar rules when abroad.
> perhaps you should have brought your spanish vehicle over and used that for awhile.
> the rules have been around for anyone to understand.


You are a clever man if you can understand the rules and keep pace with changes.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 8, 2021)

Apply for a UK licence. If they still have your records. There is nothing to stop you holding driving licences for more than one country.
.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Apply for a UK licence. If they still have your records. There is nothing to stop you holding driving licences for more than one country.
> .


That's really Interesting thank you, we were led to believe by the residency people over here that the UK licence need to be "surrendered" .its not just about k owing the rules its how different people Interpret them as we are continually finding out!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2021)

spanish used to come over to uk stay awhile and swap spanish to uk driving licences . that gave them c1eetc on their uk licence . after awhile go back to spain exchange back to spanish and keep the same coverage as uk had . 
i used to always keep in touch with laws by using the transport managers and operators handbook ...by david lowe. 
havnt had a new one for a few years but mates have them.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

So what does that have to do with my current problem ?


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Apply for a UK licence. If they still have your records. There is nothing to stop you holding driving licences for more than one country.
> .


Am trying to contact dvlc to see what they say. The website confirms she can drive in the UK on the Spanish licence (I think) but of course an underwriter does not have to provide her with insurance cover ?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> So what does that have to do with my current problem ?


could be nothing .its down to insurers . but i was only giving an answer to how i used to know the laws etc.


----------



## Tapfitter (Oct 8, 2021)

Doesn't her Spanish Car insurance cover her driving in the UK the same as UK insurance covers driving in Spain?


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

vwalan said:


> could be nothing .its down to insurers . but i was only giving an answer to how i used to know the laws etc.


Sorry Alan , I am a bit edgy today. I believe it is down to underwriters and the problem today I believe is that the rules are changing so often .Just because you have another countries licence I don't understand why that makes you uninsurable in the country you passed your test and drove for 30 years.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

Tapfitter said:


> Doesn't her Spanish Car insurance cover her driving in the UK the same as UK insurance covers driving in Spain?


No checked that out unfortunately


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

So tried to contact Dvlc. Phone lines busy, no webcam advisers available. Email contact requires old UK driving licence number, which I don't have . Ah well soon be 5 o clock and time for a pint.


----------



## colinm (Oct 8, 2021)

It must just be a underwriter problem, admittedly it was some years back, but my Uncle came over from RSA and we temporally put him on insurance and only paid admin fee, although that's probably not cheap nowadays.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes used to happen all the time, cover provided for residents of many countries provided they had decent driving records so times have changed.


----------

